

Does length matter? It does for video - gsaines
http://wistia.com/blog/does-length-matter-it-does-for-video/

======
thinkbohemian
All anecdotal evidence i've seen agrees, I made an explanation video for one
of my websites , and when it was over two minutes long no would even start it.
I split it up into two videos (<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SLJHPMxgAWU> ),
and since splitting the videos I've out of 308 combined views i've got 195 new
users.

I also helped out a little with waterloolabs, they make youtube videos of them
doing crazy stuff, like playing half-life with real guns, or driving a car
with an iphone. Hunter has always said "under three minutes" especially for
"the tube", and looks like wistia's metrics agree.

------
jrockway
This article was too long. I just looked at the graph, read the text below it,
and got all I needed.

